# wire wheels for 1996 cadillac fleetwood



## xtremewhite99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I am just wondering I am looking at getting wire wheels for 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood I am just wondering do you think that it will look funny at factory height with the wire wheels.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Wat u try to put on homie 13's or 14's ? If u go with either one is Gona droop down !!!


----------



## xtremewhite99 (Oct 31, 2013)

hello can I put 15 inch wire wheels


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah do 15 but you will get standards not reverse. Then get vogue tires it would look real nice or atleast whitewalls. The 15s will ride nicer than 13 or 14 and safer on the highway less likely to get blowouts on little tires not made for big cars.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

13 and 14 look better im running 14 on mine barely clears speedbumps have to enter lots of driveways at angle speedometer is 6 to to 8 miles faster than stock.rides great can keep up with traffic on a freeway without breaking a sweat.stock height


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

13 14 look better. I have 14 daytons for mine but i prefer to roll my chrome stocks i get more compliments dont have to worry about bottoming out or blowouts on the highway and better mpg. With 175/70 14s whatever mileage you get you have to multiply by .85 to get actual mileage or whatever speed you are going you have to multiply by .85 to get actual speed


----------



## xtremewhite99 (Oct 31, 2013)

hello and with 15s is there any modifications too but these on the Fleetwood. also will it look bad on factory ride height.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

They came stock with chrome rims and pimp ass old people put stock size wires and vogues on em. Every car dont have to be lowered to look good. It sits stock high now so you can imagine how it will look anyway. Putting smaller rims on it lowers the car but the suspension isnt lower, you will have even more wheel well not filled up by rim and tire because the suspension is the same. Do whatever you want to itll look fine on a fleetwood. Only raising up fleetwoods is where you start to make it look dumb.


----------



## xtremewhite99 (Oct 31, 2013)

ok so will I have too get 15x7 then


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya standards. Im sure if u search google you would find some with 15" wires. Search the 93-96 fleetwood fest in the post your rides section to see fleetwoods


----------



## xtremewhite99 (Oct 31, 2013)

cool and are OG wire wheels a good brand


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

They are made in china. Cheapest out there. If you drive them daily they will rust in a couple years without maintenance. Some US made wheels are made with stainless parts and better chrome and wont rust for many many years if ever


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Cadilllac had some really good looking bolt-on Dayton RWD 15" factory wires in the late 80's-92,they pop up on here for sale every now and then,I'd find a set of those,they look better than china standards IMO,had a set on my 85 Olds.


----------



## xtremewhite99 (Oct 31, 2013)

who makes those rims above


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Dayton,there's a set for sale in here.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> Dayton,there's a set for sale in here.


X2 look in this thread they all chrome Dayton's !!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/409969-super-clean-set-daytons-15-a.html here it is homie !!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Mr Cucho said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/409969-super-clean-set-daytons-15-a.html here it is homie !!


Good price too,couldn't get ching-changs for that.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Keep yourself safe and go with 15X6


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

To me 15s look huge but you would have to see a picture of them to see if its tge look you want.there is sn old man in my city that had standard 15s on his Fleetwood


----------

